

 Follow Election Day on Your iPad - swannodette
http://elections.nytimes.com/2010/

======
swannodette
We spent a lot of time on this. CSS gradients, sibling selectors, CSS
transforms, gestures, canvas, and all those other fun things you don't get to
use very often on production web projects. If you have an iPad please check it
out and leave feedback.

